# Xd 45 Acp



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

For several years I have used a G22 as the night time bed room house gun--40 is a good round and 16 shots ready to go. However I love the 45acp and very fond of the 1911 style--do have a few --The XD 45 in TACTICAL with 14 rounds of 45 ready to go and a rail for a light is sure a winning combo for the house gun--I have put a few hundred rounds down range with the service and the tac--both are as smooth as can be for a combat weapon.. They deserve strong consideration for home and CCW and are about to win out.

 
RJ


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've got a G20 for a house gun with a light if necessary and a 20 rd. mag. It took a little bit to get used to the Glocks (I had others before) and expecially the big grip G20 but now I love it. Anything I can't stop with 21 rds. of 10mm can pretty much have what they want. The XD seems to be THE up and coming plastic pistol. I've fondled one but not had the opportunity to shoot one yet. May have to look into that.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've prev rented an XD in 9mm a few months ago - nice gun. I may eventually get one. I have enough polymer guns for now, though - so we'll see.

The 45 ACP version is very nice


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That's what I wanted to hear 'bout the .45. Next time I go to the city I'll rent one. They still rent guns at Red's in Austin, don't they?


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Glock 10mm*

Charlie,
I am a big Glock fan and think they are a super combat weapon--so no bashing from this end, I used my G22 for the run on the CCW --have build some Glock Race guns --and will always own some. The fit in the hand of the XD is the factor that leans me in their direction and they do a fair job of point and shoot--It would be hard to give up the CDP for carry but the more you think of double the 45acp rounds in the holster--hope that a person would never need to use it but as past police office and military--have seen too much happen when a druggie needs a 20 buck fix--one woman who live 2 houses down from my mom had 2 guys follow her home from the drug store and ruff her up and take her prescriptions in her own kitchen--we had a corrections officer when he got home one day from work (unarmed) 2 guys robbing his home killed him and did things to the body that I could or would not even speak of here. Out in the country--no big city no--nice little suburb setting.. just in the last couple of years--more--old couple tied up robbed--their bedroom--Funeral home owner--him and his wife shot in bed at the funeral home
RJ


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Time to spread some more guns out around the house, huh? In this rural area we just have about 40,000 in the county....but the meth labs are growing out in the countryside. I think our meth guys are kind of like the Bluebell ice cream jingle......"We sell all we can, and use the rest." The "country" isn't what it used to be.


----------



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

*xd*

xd 45 is both my home and ccw. Great pistol


----------



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

*9 mm*



Shipwreck said:


> I've prev rented an XD in 9mm a few months ago - nice gun. I may eventually get one. I have enough polymer guns for now, though - so we'll see.
> 
> The 45 ACP version is very nice


Fond of 9 mm are we?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

nike98t said:


> xd 45 is both my home and ccw. Great pistol


Yep, I have to agree with ya Nike... :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

nike98t said:


> Fond of 9 mm are we?


I've had many .45's over the years - but, the ammo costs were killing me. 9mm is 1/2 the cost - and I can afford to go every 2 weeks now - so yes. I like the 9mm


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

The Tac can serve well as home and CCW with the right holster, no harder to conceal that the full size 1911 and 14 rounds ready to go.









holster is Fist #11 that can be used as a IWB or pancake type--IWB lets you adjust cant and height of carry.

RJ


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

*If you want a 45 ACP, and you don't want a 1911, than the XD 45 ACP is the BEST gun out their.*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Son in law picked one up about 3 weeks ago, a XD45/5" barrel and that thing is a tack driver at 25yds. I'd bet it would still get the job done at 50yds. I liked the balance of the whole package. If you ever shoot one you know you got some real fire power in your hands. I like it.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Will Always Want The 1911*



Dustoff '68 said:


> *If you want a 45 ACP, and you don't want a 1911, than the XD 45 ACP is the BEST gun out their.*


* VERY TRUE *
But after a few more rounds--it has made it's mark in my mind as an equal for defense--

OH the pain of change

RJ


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with ya Ron on that one...


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I am with ya Ron on that one...


+1

I am a diehard 1911 guy for over 20 years but my 4" service XD-45 is spending as much time on my hip as the Wilson Compact Professional does.

Heres mine with a porch light hung on it for things that go bump in the night aroud the house and farm.









I recently added Truglo tritium fiber optic night sights to it.

RJ...I really like that Fist holster....especially being IWB/OWB.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*tex...... +1*

Hey Tex,

I agree with you.... I have an XD also & I love it....


----------

